# 3/4" to 1/2" reducer for riser?



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have several Hunter PGP Ultra rotors with 3/4" inlets that I'm looking to swap out for MP Rotators (spray body) which have 1/2" risers.

I'm looking to make the swap without digging up the riser and making a complete replacement to have the new required 1/2" male thread for the MP Rotator inlets... is there such a thing or do you have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

The spray body is about 1 3/4" shorter in length compared to the PGP. To make up that difference and also reduce the pipe size you could use a 3/4" npt coupling and then a 3/4" mpt X 1/2" mpt reducer. It will be close in getting the perfect height. Otherwise you can try and find a reducer like this, but it might not be tall enough.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Good to know - thanks for that information on the total height difference. I'm basically just looking to make this as plug and play as possible because to pull up the riser and do some "repair" work, I'll be beating up parts of my reno. With that reducer you shared with me, is it advised to use some sort of thread sealant?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

You could use thread sealant or tape if you wanted. I just recently replaced all my sprinklers and didn't use any tape or sealant and don't have any issues.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ a bit of tape, but I'm normally not concerned. If it leaks a bit it is delivering water at 6in, which is perfect.


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------

